# [SOLVED]NTFS permission denied on write

## jiandingzhe

I compiled the kernel with NTFS write support. The umask of mounted file system is 700. All contents are able to read. But why I can't write? Thanks!Last edited by jiandingzhe on Wed Aug 10, 2011 2:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dE_logics

ntfs-3g? uid, gid?

Umask 700 means only the user will not have any type of access to file on the disk and the group, others will have all possible access.

----------

## jiandingzhe

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> ntfs-3g? uid, gid?
> 
> Umask 700 means only the user will not have any type of access to file on the disk and the group, others will have all possible access.

 

I mis-understood umask. Actually it is rwx------. uid and gid are kept default. I tried to access using root.

What is ntfs-3g? I just used "ntfs support" and "ntfs write support" while configuring kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jiandingzhe,

Kernel NTFS write support is limited to changing the content of a file without changing its size. It used to trash NTFS filesystems but it was made safe.

ntfs-3g is a File System in User Space that has full NTFS write support.

You need File System in User Space support in your kernel and emerge ntfs-3g.

If you mount with -t ntfs, it will use the kernel driver, if you use -t ntfs3g it will use the ntfs-3g driver.

----------

## danielhilst

ntfs-3g is some kind slow, anyone knows, I droped to get some performance and.. well the "Permission Denied" error raises really fast.. 

emerging ntfs-3g again  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dE_logics

 *danielhilst wrote:*   

> ntfs-3g is some kind slow, anyone knows, I droped to get some performance and.. well the "Permission Denied" error raises really fast.. 
> 
> emerging ntfs-3g again 

 

Slow in what context?

I use it everyday; and using Wine it performs a lot faster than Windows native.

----------

